# drake killer chokes



## foster_65 (Sep 20, 2007)

hey guys, just wondering what you all think of the drake killer chokes or any experiences you have had with them. i am looking into having one made. i currently shoot a patternmaster out fo my sbe2 but have been having alot of cripples. i would rather miss more birds than get some but wound some. how do they compare to a pattern master or other chokes. also about how long does it take to have one made.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Get one! Get one yesterday! I decided enough was enough and ordered one for this fall. It will never, ever leave my gun. It is as advertised.


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

Couldnt agree with T-shot more. I love mine it's AWESOME.


----------



## foster_65 (Sep 20, 2007)

any more experience guys?? how do they compare to pattern master? what is the wait time after you order one?


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

foster_65 said:


> any more experience guys?? how do they compare to pattern master? what is the wait time after you order one?


PM chokes are crap! I would go with a DK. I have them on all my guns and won't use another choke.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

I've shot both chokes. Give me the DK 1000 times. As for turn around, I live 3.5 hours away from Fargo. Once I had my bore diameter and mailed in the order form, I had the choke a little over a week later.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Mine dont leave my Shotties.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

you dont need a fancy choke to prevent crippled birds, its most likely the shooter that is causing the cripples........I have one and you still cripple birds just at further yards away


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

So, you are saying you can't get them very close, and you are a terrible shot?

Noted.


----------



## foster_65 (Sep 20, 2007)

T shot.
i shoot just fine, and i get plenty of close birds in decoys. but dont you ever sail one that leaves the decoys and you know your hitting it but just cant knock it down, then they sail 2 miles before going down? . lets face it, it happens. i would just like to do my best to eliminate that as much as possible. no im not pass shooting or taking outrageous shots. i just wanted opinions on picking out a better choke. but if i am reading into it to much, or this was not directed at me than i apologize.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

It was not directed at you, and it was a joke. Carry on.


----------



## sore-shoulder (Mar 25, 2010)

Has anyone heard of any issues with the DK causing barrel damage long term?
Shooting steel through a "full choke" was not recommended back in the day.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

sore-shoulder said:


> Has anyone heard of any issues with the DK causing barrel damage long term?
> Shooting steel through a "full choke" was not recommended back in the day.


These chokes are designed to shoot steel. I have heard of dk's swelling up in the barrel though i thought. Has anyone had any problems?


----------



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

Drake Killer chokes are worth every penny. An experienced shooter can make 60+ yard shots with them. If you like shooting BBB don't get one as you can't shoot anything above BB with the choke. Also you cannot shoot Kent shells as they will damage the choke. Kevin, (the maker of the choke) is a great guy; very knowledgeable, friendly, and helpful if you have any questions. You will get your choke anywhere from a few days to a few weeks depending how busy he is. Hope this helps!


----------



## Unrated (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm sure it's a good choke, as far as what works for me, I have a Carlson Mod extended waterfowl choke and it throws a dense duck & goose killing pattern out to 45yds.. I was able to pick up a Briley EXR and this has given incredible long range patterns with the bigger shot sizes (1-B-BB-BBB ) but for 90% of my shooting I use the Carlson.


----------



## huntingmaniac (Mar 22, 2011)

I hunted with Kevin (maker of drakekiller) for 2011 spring snows and this is the best choke ever use federal blue box, and you can knock them down at 55 - 65 yards no problem as long as you are on target. Great Choke!!!


----------



## korsgaden (Jun 21, 2010)

great choke works great with federal premium also blue box/cannot wait to use blue box#1s throughit/but has anyone tried black clouds with the same great results?or should use a blackcloud choketube designed for this shell?


----------



## Gibson (Dec 10, 2012)

Does anyone know if he can make a drake killer for the beretta a400 with an optima h-p choke any replies would e great 
Thanks,
Gibson


----------



## huntingmaniac (Mar 22, 2011)

http://www.drakekiller.com/


----------

